# Victoria 190 Nomination Application



## sumanth.93

Hello. This is regarding 190 Nomination application for Victoria. 
I am facing a problem with my application. My ROI was picked 3 days back. I am trying to apply for the nomination now. There is only one slot for uploading the documents and it says passport. How to upload multiple docs. Should be compile as one pdf ?


----------



## anilborsecse

I had same doubt but uploaded mine and partners skill assessment and english test documents in the same section. Is that fine?


----------



## stan.samm

Hi Guys, how did you both proceed with the nomination? Where were the documents uploaded? Did the nomination get approved after?


----------



## anilborsecse

Jus upload all documents including skill assesament, english test results, partner documents and passport in one upload section. There is no specific upload for each documents so upload all of them in one.


----------

